# Who is working through their treatment?



## thunderbird21

Hi everyone,

I've been reading these forums for over a year now trying to learn as much as possible before starting IVF in Aug 2011.  I work full time shift work (13 hour days) and im wondering if I am going to be able to work, while going through treatment.  Has anyone else worked through IVF? How long is the whole process from beginning to end?  Does anyone get really bad side effects that they cant go to their work?  Im just interested to know what everyone else does work wise so I can plan what im gonna do.

Thanks x


----------



## stonefield74

Hi there - I am nearly at the end of my treatment (EC Friday) and have worked the whole way through, it hasn't been anywhere near as bad as I was expecting, I have had barely any side effects from the drugs, although of course I appreciate everyone is different!  No-one at work knows I'm having IVF (I work for an investment bank) and apart from the scans I genuinely haven't needed time off.  I have a days hols for EC and then I'll be going to work after ET.  All my literature from the hospital says it makes no difference at all after ET if you lie down, take time off work etc so they are the facts I'm taking on board, i.e. hard medical facts!  There's so many differing opinions but all I'm interested in are the facts.  I read before I started my treatment about people lying horizontal for days with their hubby's bringing them food and drinks but my hospital just rubbished that that makes a difference.  The embryos are either going to stick, or they're not, and that's a fact.  Of course it would be different if my job involved heavy lifting or something but it doesn't.  And in my working environment the last thing I want anyone to know is that I'm trying to have a baby which will of course mean I'll be leaving! At least for a year anyway.  But of course that's just how I'm dealing with this and I do appreciate everyone is different.  But for me the more time I have on my hands the more this treatment will occupy my every waking thought!!  Good luck with your treatment when you start.


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks for the reply stonefield74. Really glad to hear you've been able to work all the way through it.  I really dont know what im gonna do, whether to take few weeks off sick or try get few weeks annual leave.  My job is quite stressful and i work long hours so i think id be best away from the place for a bit.  When do you think would be best to take time off?  During the injections incase i get side effects or halfway through during EC and ET? Which part is the toughest? Does the whole process last 6 weeks and is the last 2 weeks of that the 2 week wait? 

I wish you all the best and hope you post some good news soon xx


----------



## stonefield74

Hi again!  If you have a stressful job and want to be away from the place I would take some time off around the end of the treatment.  In the days leading up to egg collection you might need a scan every other day so that's the most stressful time I reckon, then you can just stay off for EC and ET.  Today has been my worst day so far unfortunately - I had my Day 11 scan (with a view to EC this Friday) and they have found a "dilated fallopian tube" which has knocked me for 6 as it has never shown up before at my numerous scans over the last few years - and basically this will reduce our chances of success every further, as if they weren't bad enough already!  As I'm at the end of the treatment they still said they will do EC on Friday this week but it was touch and go whether they were going to cancel my treatment.  I have another final scan on Weds this week and am really praying that they don't decide to cancel it at the last minute, not sure how I'd cope at this late stage to be honest, and everything has gone so well so far and the eggs are almost perfect sizes and amounts.  So all in all a horrible day I'm afraid!


----------



## thunderbird21

Oh no that would be devastating if they cancelled!!!! Fingers and toes will be crossed for you!!!!  I've an appointment tomorrow which im hoping they're gonna give me a date when it will happen.  The success rates are soo low but at least theres a chance.  Think i'll take your advice on when to take the time off, just need dates of when it will start so i know when to try get holidays for.  Either that or I will need to go off sick.  

Wishing you all the best for next week. Keep in touch and let me know how its going x


----------



## fingersarecrossed

Hi thunderbird - I worked through all the jabs/scans etc (couple of days I came straight home from work to bed!) and then took EC/ET and 2ww off. I have a desk job but it it very pressurised and I felt that I didn't want to look back and think " would it have made a difference if I wasn't so stressed" ... I can also see the point of view that if you are working you aren't stressing about every little thing but for me the right thing was to take the 2ww off. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi fingersarecrossed, thanks for the comment.  Im thinking I might try work through the injections as far as i can then either go off sick, or take holidays if i can get them at such short notice.  I work 13.5hr days and i am on my feet the whole day, it is very busy and can get very stressful so im thinking i would be best away from work. Im guessing by your signature that IVF worked for you? Was it your 1st time? 

If i do go off sick, has anyone any ideas what i should get my GP to write on my sickline? I dont want my work knowing im going through IVF.


----------



## fingersarecrossed

I had 2 unsuccessful IVF's and finally got my BP on 3rd cycle which was ICSI. My work knew about tx but the doc still out "recovery from gynae procedure" as the reason, so that's nice and vague but not too far from the truth....


----------



## munchkin35

Hi fingersarecrossed,
                                I think you should do what feels right for you, as if the worst did happen (fingers crossed it wont) you don't want to be thinking, what if.... I am about to start my 2nd IVF attempt and as my job has loads of hazards (ie lifting, stress, long hrs, on my feet all day, x-ray etc) I always have the week of EC off and at least the week of ET. It depends on what your job is, and how u feel.  
Anyway wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Polly19

Hi Thunderbird,
I have worked through DR and up to day 12 injections (I am a lecturer - but work all through the summer and do a lot of driving between campuses). I had to have scans on day 6, 9 and 12 due to poor response to stimms, but that has resolved now. To be honest, I think I would have taken off from about day 9 of stimms as I had a bad cold as well as some abdominal discomfort when bending and stretching (due to growing ovaries, I presume). I am taking off the week of EC and ET and the 2 week wait as I don't want to look back and regret anything - that is a personal thing really, but I think you will know yourself when you have had enough - just listen very carefully to your body and don't feel pressured to carry on as normal. Your body is having a huge job to do throughout treatment so be kind to it. 
My work know about the treatment, so IVF will be going on my line, although my GP did offer to put 'abdominal problems' on the form.
Hope your treatment gets started soon and is successful!


----------



## nichub

hi thunderbird, 
i did the same as munchkin and had time off after ec up to a week after et, i also work 13 hr shifts and was a bit concerned that i would struggle, the only problem i had just before i went on annual leave is that my abdo was quite swollen and i couldnt button up my uniform trousers!!!

good luck with your treatment

nic
xx


----------



## babysparkle

Hi Thunderbird21,

I decided to work through my treatment however........I took a days holiday for ec and had to call in sick the next day as I was quite sore. I then had my transfer done the day after that so my working week didn't happen, oops! I then worked up until test day which I took off and couldn't go into work the rest of the week as I was    non stop! I too don't sit down and have a busy long working day but I think it's a case of each to their own 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## coweyes

Hi thunderbird

I work 16 hour shifts with a sleep in The middle. I work with adults with learning dis, which can be unpredictable stressful and very loud! I have had 2 rounds of icsi and one fet. I would say work part time if u can. I work very remotely so there was no choice of piping home to inject or quickly popping out to an appointment. I felt working part time was a lot less stressful and worrying. All my work know and have been greatly supportive. X x


----------



## shortbutsosweet

Hey, I work the same hours/shifts as you and I have also thought about working while having the treatment.
Have you told your boss about ivf? I haven't told mine but its gonna potentially going to be difficult to get time off at short notice.  So much to think about


----------



## coweyes

shortbutsosweet


Working shifts and having treatment can be done but tbh its such an important thing, and for me i never wanted to look back and wander.  Also i dont want to end up doing more or being put in situations where its hard for me to say no, mainly because me job is pretty unpredictable.


You should receive a treatment plan where your given dates for ec and et, but of course its not set in stone.


I have just moved to The Lister, i am very pleased with them so far. xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girls,

Thank you all for your replies.  I think I will keep working as long as I can, but I will take your advice Polly19 and listen carefully to my body.  If I feel I cant go on then I'll phone in sick and take some time off.  Babysparkle I fully understand your emotions, im a very emotional person at the best of times and can see myself not coping too well emotionally, which worries me so maybe id be better away from work.  Its hard to find the right balance cause you dont want to be sitting at home thinking about it all the time either and driving yourself crazy!!

Can I ask.... how did everyone find EC?  Ive been reading about it and im very scared of the procedure.  Is it painful?  How sore would you say it was on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## shortbutsosweet

Coweyes. Good luck at the lister! I was very impressed with them after attending opening evening earlier this month.
Good to know there is a treatment plan, I'm still new to all this,so hoping I can get through treatment without having to take to much extra time off andnot making my boss suspicious. I am not telling anyone I am having treatment, we are self funding and it will be our only attempt. Got some good tips from others on ff! So I. Will chat with my gp


----------



## babysparkle

Hi Thunderbird21,

My first ec was at a private clinic, very heavy sedation, don't remember a single thing from drifting off (very nice feeling) to waking up back in my room! I kept topped up with paracetamol for 24hrs at their advice and lounged about, I was sore but not in great pain. I have read lots of people saying they don't get offered sedation just pain relief where they're having treatment   I haven't asked my hospital yet but that'll be my first question at my next app! 
As for telling bosses, I work as a Nanny and had to tell my boss when I had the ectopic pregnancy and thought oh well, now's a good a time as any to confess about ivf so they know and have been amazing throughout. Not exactly easy to sneak off for appointments when you're the only member of staff  so I'm glad I told them and they arrange cover for each appointment and never made me feel bad about needing time off. The 5 year old I look after........that's another story! Where were you this morning? Why were you at the doctors plus many more questions! She thinks I have a sore neck as that was the only thing I could think of telling her  

Lots of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## coweyes

Thunderbird

I have had ec twice first time was totally fine. Uncomfortable after but that's all.  second time I had lots of follies so they had to push down ony ovaries, I think cos of that they must have given me more sedation.  I have to be honest I was rough after, even got admitted to hospital. But the dr said this was rare and to be honest I am more than willing to go through it again and I'm not particually worried about it. So rating out of 10, I would say it was a 2-3 for soreness, not too bad at all. X


----------



## thunderbird21

Sounds not too bad girls. Hopefully I will get lots of sedation. I found the HSG very uncomfortable but i think it was because my right tube was blocked and he kept trying to push the dye through!

Good luck to everyone i wish you's all the best xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hi Thunderbird
I have a 'desk job' and my employers knew I was going through treatment and actively encouraged me to take annual leave.... but for me, I saw work as a distraction. Personally speaking if I'd stayed at home I think I'd have driven myself loopy.  I suffered with all sorts of side effects during downregging, but as soon as I started stimming, all my problematic symptoms disappeared.
As I have one ovary much higher up and my clinic was unable to reach it despite their best efforts, I was soo glad I took time off from EC to ET - then a couple of days at the start of my 2ww.
Its all personal choice.... however if you have a physical job, or like my friend who works with 'challenging children' she can offer suffer physical abuse - so weigh up the risks in your own work place.

Wishing you all the very best for your treatment.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

